# coleman powermate pm1500



## pintofanatic (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi i have a colemanpowermate pm 1500 the old guy gave it to me,engine runs fine but no dc,and only maybe 35-40 volts ac,nothing seems to be grounded i know it's old but i would like to see if i can fix it.


----------



## ptmike (Sep 18, 2009)

coleman powermate generators are noted for diode`s going out, check with a ohm meter or a continuety tester.


----------

